# ceteris paribus



## Artilugia

Hey!! Please could you tell me what does "*ceteris paribus*" mean..I found it in a text about economics...
   Thanks!!
  Artilugia


----------



## Outsider

_Caeteris paribus:_ all other things being equal.

However, this phrase seems to also have a specialized meaning in economics. See here and here, for example. I suggest a web search in your native language.


----------



## Artilugia

Thanks!!!! yes, I will do a research in my own language!!
     Artilugia


----------



## divine_chaos

Hola! en la universidad me pusieron a trasladar esta palabra al ingles, pero la he buscado por todos lados y no encuentro que significa. alguien podria ayudarme? gracias!


----------



## Caliban

divine_chaos said:


> Hola! en la universidad me pusieron a trasladar esta palabra al ingles, pero la he buscado por todos lados y no encuentro que significa. alguien podria ayudarme? gracias!


 
¿Estás seguro/a que es Ceteris Pábirus y no Ceteris Paribus? Porque la segunda si sale en todos lados

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceteris_paribus


----------



## divine_chaos

ps realmente segura no estoy.. ya me hiciste dudar, esa fue la palabra q me dieron.. puede que el catedratico se haya confundido! gracias!


----------

